# [RISOLTO] kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to....

## Jarkaruus

Salve a tutta la Comunità di Gentoo. Sto provando ad installare la Gento 2005.1 su un Acer TravelMate 220 ma dopo ke ho compilato il kernel con genkernel e sistemato il grub.conf, avvio il sistema e mi appare un kernel panic. Precisamente l'errore è questo:

kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

Questo è il mio grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,5)    /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12

root(hd0,5)

kernel     /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6    root=/dev/ram0

init=   /linuxrc

title=Windows XP Home Edition

root (hd0,6)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Ubuntu 5.10

root (hd0,4)

makeactive

chainloader +1

Questo invece è l'fstab:

/dev/hda6                /boot                 reiserfs             noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hda8                /                        reiserfs             noatime                     0 1

/dev/hda7                none                  swap                sw                            0 0

none                       /proc                   proc                 defaults                     0 0

/dev/cdrom0           /mnt/cdrom          iso9660            noauto                       0 0

#/dev/fd0              /mnt/floppy           auto                 noauto                       0 0

```

C'è qualke errore in tutto questo ?

Qualcuno può aiutarmi ?

Edit gutter: Per favore usiamo i bbcodeLast edited by Jarkaruus on Tue Apr 04, 2006 3:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ilvalle

Benvenuto : )

Manca un parametro per il boot.

Ti posto il mio:

```
title 2.6.15 

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.15.1-fake root=/dev/hda6
```

Prova 

ciao !

Paolo

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

dovresti fare una ricerca nel forum. E' un argomento stradiscusso. In ogni caso prova a postare il tuo fstab

----------

## Ic3M4n

vedendolo così credo che tu  abbia dimenticato qualcosa: cito dall'handbook

se hai utilizzato genkernel, quindi come puoi vedere ti manca real_root e tutto ciò che riguarda l'initrd

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r10

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/ram0

 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

 initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10
```

se non utilizzi l'initrd, cosa che avviene solitamente se ti compili il kernel a manina[/code]:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r10

# La partizione dove si trova l'immagine del kernel (o il sistema

operativo)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/hda3
```

quindi devi sostituire la root che tu hai inserito come ramdisk con un device reale.

PS: una piccola nota, il BBCode rende tutto più leggibile.

----------

## Jarkaruus

Si hai ragione avevo dimenticato a inserirli, ho corretto tutto, ma inserendo le due stringhe mi dice:

```
The root block device is unspecified or not deteted.

Please specify a device to boot, ora "shell" for a shell...

boot() ::
```

Last edited by Jarkaruus on Tue Apr 04, 2006 8:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khelidan1980

Il tuo è un disco SATA?Se si prova a vedere se genkernel non si dimentichi il supporto ad esso e comunque controlla anche se è un disco normale,il comando dovrebbe essere:

```
genkernel --menuconfig
```

se non ricordo male....

----------

## Azangod

Magari sto dicendo una castronata ma ho notato lo stesso errore boottando da un sata perchè i driver sata erano montati come moduli invece che buit-in.

Io proverei a controllare che nel kernel vengano caricati come built-in i driver della reiserfs (ovviamente se il disco è un sata i driver corrispondenti devono essere montati come built-in e non moduli).Last edited by Azangod on Tue Apr 04, 2006 8:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jarkaruus

No non è un SATA. Cmq per sicurezza in quale voce del kernel posso controllare ?

----------

## khelidan1980

Allora dovresti trovare tutto sotto device driver-->ata,atapi ecc....

Come dice Azangod controlla che sia tutto built-in e gia che ci sei controlla che sia built-in anche la voce riguardante il tuo file system!

----------

## Jarkaruus

Ho controllato nel .config e le voci del File System Reiserfs sono le seguenti:

```
CONFIG_REISERFS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y
```

----------

## khelidan1980

 *Jarkaruus wrote:*   

> Ho controllato nel .config e le voci del File System Reiserfs sono le seguenti:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_REISERFS=y
> 
> ...

 

Quello è a posto,quelle relative al tuo disco sotto device driver-->ATA,ATAPI... ?

----------

## Jarkaruus

Sotto quella voce pure tutto a posto tranne un Silicon Image ke era impostato come modulo. L'ho impostato come statico e sto ricompilando. Potrebbe essere quello ?

----------

## khelidan1980

 *Jarkaruus wrote:*   

> Sotto quella voce pure tutto a posto tranne un Silicon Image ke era impostato come modulo. L'ho impostato come statico e sto ricompilando. Potrebbe essere quello ?

 

No no credo.posta un:

```
lspci
```

Se il grub.conf è corretto l'altro problema che genera questo errore è perche non riconosce il block device,altro non mi viene in mente....

Generic pci bus-master DMA support è selezionato?

Il chipset è giusto?

----------

## Jarkaruus

Ho terminato la compilazione ed ho provato il comando lspci, ma mi dice ke non trova il comando.

----------

## randomaze

 *Jarkaruus wrote:*   

> Ho terminato la compilazione ed ho provato il comando lspci, ma mi dice ke non trova il comando.

 

lspici devi darlo dall'ambiente del LiveCD e non dall'ambiente chrooted. Almeno fino a che non hai terminato l'installazione e installato le pciutils anche nel nuovo ambiente  :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

posta la conf aggiornata di grub

----------

## Jarkaruus

Ho fatto lspci. Ecco l'output:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 04)

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB  (Hub #1)  (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB  (Hub #2)  (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI Bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)

0000:00:1f.0  ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1  IDE Interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3  SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM SMBus Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5  Multimedia Audio Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev02)

0000:00:1f.6  Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:01:09.0 Cardbus bridge: 02 Micro, Inc. 0z601/6912/711e0 Cardbus/SmartCardBus Controller
```

----------

## Jarkaruus

Questo è il grub.conf aggiornato:

```

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,5)    /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12

root(hd0,5)

kernel    /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6    root=/dev/ram0

init= /linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda8 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gntoo-r6

title=Windows XP Home Edition

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Ubuntu 5.10

root (hd0,4)

makeactive

chainloader +1 

```

Questo invece è lo skema delle partizioni preso dal cfdisk:

```

hda1       Windows

hda5       ext3-Ubuntu

hda6       /boot  Reiserfs-Gentoo

hda7       swap  Gentoo

hda8       /        Reiserfs-Gentoo

```

----------

## makoomba

```
kernel    /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6    root=/dev/ram0

init= /linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda8 udev
```

va tutto su una linea

```
kernel    /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6    root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda8 udev
```

----------

## Jarkaruus

Ho modificato il grub.conf ma non funziona. Solo ke, quando mi dice:

```

The root block device is unspecified or not deteted.

Please specify a device to boot, ora "shell" for a shell...

boot() ::

```

ho inserito /dev/hda8 ed è partito.

Da ke può dipendere ?

----------

## makoomba

dal fatto che la configurazione di grub ancora non va bene.

ricontrolla e assicurati che i valori per kernel e initrd siano corretti.

per esempio

```
initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gntoo-r6
```

dev'essere

```
initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6
```

----------

## Jarkaruus

Ho controllato ma è scritto giusto.

----------

## makoomba

riposta

----------

## Jarkaruus

```

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,5)    /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12

root(hd0,5)

kernel    /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6    root=/dev/ram0 init= /linuxrc ramdisk=8192 

real_root=/dev/hda8 udev[/quote]

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

title=Windows XP Home Edition

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Ubuntu 5.10

root (hd0,4)

makeactive

chainloader +1 

```

----------

## makoomba

```
real_root=/dev/hda8
```

è su un'altra linea.

va tutto sulla linea di kernel

----------

## Jarkaruus

Grazie Makoomba. Problema risolto. Parte tutto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

 :Wink: 

----------

## khelidan1980

 *Jarkaruus wrote:*   

> Grazie Makoomba. Problema risolto. Parte tutto  

 

Metti risolto nel titolo!  :Wink: 

----------

